# Mods to an Axminster bandsaw (same as Warco)



## Weldsol (Sep 9, 2021)

Hi this may have been done before and if so please ignore.
A friend of mine just bought one of these bandsaws and found an issue with it ( not a fault)
On the hydraulic down feed you control it by means of a needle valve which is ok but when the cut is finished you have to change the feed setting to max or you can only lift the head at the same rate that is for the down feed which is a pain if you have lots of cuts to do.
So I modified the pipe work as in the attached PDF schematic  this allows the oil to return at full flow without having to change the down feed setting the only problem was all the threads on the fittings were metric so had to do those to suit on the extension pieces but used BSP for the others ( but you could use what ever you are happy with)
You retain the original valve & pipe work, the only other thing was I had to re-die the fittings ( on the barrel ) as these were taper thread.
The check valve used was an inline clack valve for 1/4" pipe.




*Axminster Model Engineer Series MCB115SHD Swivel Head Metal Cutting Bandsaw*



Paul


----------



## Weldsol (Sep 11, 2021)

Now all installed and working


----------

